

Show HN: Hack the Mortgage Process - jafridi
https://www.mortgagehippo.com/advanced_closing_plan

======
codegeek
I have to say that your design is awesome and the UI/UX is really good. Great
job on that. But the landing page wording is a little confusing at first. I
did not know what you do until I tried the actual app.

~~~
jafridi
Thanks for the comment and the props on design! We're working on the wording
of the landing page to make it clearer what we do. Thanks again!

------
jafridi
Hey guys! We appreciate you taking the time to comment and give us feedback on
MortgageHippo. Our mission to make our customer experience amazing is enriched
by all of your comments.

